# first time out



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

last night i went out bowhunting for the first time. me and my friend sat in a ground blind in a tree row with an oats field in front and corn on the outsides. i have seen many deer here and decided to try it out. we were visited early by 2 does and a fawn. later we saw 3 bucks. the blind worked like magic they never even noticed it. we unfortunately didnt get any shots off but still had a very fun evening.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

pretty crazy how close you can be and still be able to wisper and move without them noticing. any nice bucks, still in velvet?


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

there was a decent 4x4 but i know that there is bigger deer there.


----------

